# need help finding commercial plowing insurance in NJ thanks



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

hey guys i have been doing landscaping and snow plowing for a long time but always worked for someone else for the snow season. does anyone know how much it is for snow plowing insurance in nj so I can bid on commercial jobs and if so which companies everyone uses and what they pay. and if cost for one truck or several. thank you.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry, I can't quote you a number. But NJ is about the most outrageous cost for insurance in the Country. Don't worry, someone else will chime in here and give you a number. There are even some insurance agents that are members in your area that will probably chime in here.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Pack your trash, mount up, and move West!


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Unique touch, it's very early and we are still working on our snow removal GL policy. Circle back toward the start of October for more info. You can call me also to discuss 516-233-3515.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We have to wait until OCT?

how can we get work without proof of INS?
with out knowing the coverage or cost of said INS

wait...until oct, it could snow before then.

this concerns me, the INS industry should be more on the ball.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Snofarmer, I should have clarified this. Our insurance programs have historically been available solely to NY, NJ, and PA contractors and the timing for the release of these products is usually ideal for these folks. You are correct in saying that for folks in MN, it would not be timely.
Ben


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not busting here, when I was doing roads for the town, my bid had to be in about 2nd week in September. Had to have the policy in place with the town listed as an additional insured.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Be prepared to pay more then you expect


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya gotta love living here.


----------

